# The Udderly EZ Milker



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We just got this milker yesterday (Thanks dad! Mom's Mothers Day present!) and I'm just wondering if any of you have heard of it, tried it, or have it. 

I like it, but it seems that I can only get half the milk out with it, and then I have to convert back to hand milking. :shrug: 

Wondering if anybody here has it and has the same problem.

Thanks!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just need to brag a little.... I made my own milker based on the Henry/Maddigan milkers.. It works great .. but my doe really lets down her milk easily and empties nicely.
Your girls may need to get used to the milker... in order to empty out better (???)


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well one doe milks really easy, the other, the saanen I was talking about in my alfalfa post, is pretty hard to milk due to small teats. Both milk out roughly half with the milker.

And thats great that you made your own! You should show pictures! (Here if you'd like.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup same issue here -- only milks halfway and then I have to hand milk -- works well for me for the tight nigerians and loosens up the udder some so I can then handmilk


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

"Milk and Honey", please share with us your hand made milker, maybe we could all benefit from your plans.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't get it really. I've watched all the videos and in the sheep and goat one the thing just milks them out really well.
Oh well, if it keeps some of the pressure off my hands, yippie! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Milk and honey I think you are right - milk let down does play a huge part in normal milking so yeah this would be good thinking. Thanks

I did find that my does use to hand milking will let down for the EZ milker if my hand is on the udder. 

Now im thinking more and going to keep working with them with the EZ milker


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Same issue here but I do like it as it gives my hand a semi-break! Some goats do better with it than others!


----------



## MindieRose (Apr 28, 2011)

Does the EZ Milker pulsate at all? I don't like that Henry because it just seems so unnatural to have one straight suction. I say this as a nursing mom who cringes at the thought of no pulsation!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

MindieRose said:


> Does the EZ Milker pulsate at all? I don't like that Henry because it just seems so unnatural to have one straight suction. I say this as a nursing mom who cringes at the thought of no pulsation!


My first one was no pulsation - once let down started, it seemed fine. But it broke, so i got a better one the second time around that pulsated and it was much better. I was wondering if I could use it on goats, but couldn't find it, might have given it away.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

No this one doesn't pulse, the goats dont seem to mind though or act like they are in pain from it.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

As a nursing mom, I hear what you are saying but I haven't had any issues. I do massage the udder though to help with let down.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

The Udderly EZ has a silicon attachment so it's a bit softer, but it don't pulse. Neither does the Henry/Maddigan's. It just applies pressure. When the pressure goes down you have to pump again.. And you have to let air in occasionally or else the bottle will burst in. I'm sure you know that already, but that's why we no longer use it. We used it for about a year but then noticed our doe's normally pink teats getting blackish and blue colored after milking. Both my mom and I have arthritis so we thought this would help us, but once we tried hand milking we decided we wouldn't go back. The exercise of milking actually helped our hands. Udderly EZ replacement parts also cost a lot! 

I agree with the others, give it a couple days until she gets used to it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't used a milking machine. I also am a breastfeeding mom and aside of the "ouch" of no pulse well I would think one that pulses would be more affective. All breast pumps I know of for humans have a pulse. I would think you would get more more efficiently with pulse.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A pulse would probably be better for the doe. Amos- oh wow, that sounds awful! were the blackish/blue marks painful to the touch? Maybe this thing really is only supposed to be a colostrum collector....Thats a LOT of money for a thing we may only use once every now and then. If I start seeing these marks on my does' udders, I'll definitly return to hand milking.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Haven't used a milking machine. I also am a breastfeeding mom and aside of the "ouch" of no pulse well I would think one that pulses would be more affective. All breast pumps I know of for humans have a pulse. I would think you would get more more efficiently with pulse.


There ya go!! Maybe you could find a used pump to try on your does? I have used a hand pump in the past on a doe that was hard to get hold of to milk, the one I used even had a 4 oz bottle attached to it.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

:whatgoat: 

For me there are several advantages of machine milking.

First is capacity. I am milking six goats and getting about 5 gallons at a milking from them. So using a 65 lb bucket milker I can carry an entire milkings production from the barn to the house in the bucket milker.

Second is time. I move 3 goats into the milking area and put them on stands. Then I can prep one and hook up the milking machine to her and move on to prepping the others and move the machine down as I get them. When it's on the last doe I can remove the first one and get the next before she milks out.

Also it takes me around an hour to milk six goats and I can milk them by machine in 25 minutes. :thumbup: 

Third is when you are milking 6 goats giving between 6 and 8 lbs a milking as you get to the last doe your hands are getting tired but the milking machine does not get tired. :laugh: 

So I'm not getting the advantage of the Udderly Easy. 

The capacity is so small you'd have to empty it multiple times per doe.
Unlike hand milking even you can only do 1 teat at a time.
It requires secondary containers for any quantity of milk.
Unlike a milking machine you can't fill water buckets, prep other does or move does in and out of the parlor while you are using it.

Also looking at the price you could take that money and be maybe 1/3 the way toward building your own system using a bucket and vacuum pump?

:?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I dont have the room for a milk machine (my milk room is also my storage and hay room its very small) and I only milk 2 -3 goats at a time so for me it works and I dont mind hand milking


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont mind hand milking either, but I do enjoy the milker. Buffy, the saanen, gave me almost all of her milk today with the EZ, I was impressed!

How much did your milker cost, Hollowdweller? We don't have that many does to milk, and usually just use it up right away, or store it for when we need it, for bottle babies.


----------



## MindieRose (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love to have an affordable milker for my Alpine because she takes so long to milk and my hands cramp so bad milking her. She has small orifices and her teats are almost tough and firm, if that makes any sense. If she milked out like Lilly, I wouldn't mind. I could milk 10 like Lily every day.


----------

